# VAF4A Spouse Application - Appendix 2



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Could someone please confirm when applying for spouse visa from outside the UK is the VAF4A appendix 2 to be submitted online or is this a paper based form?

I know the main application form must be submitted online but cannot find a link to submit the appendix online.

Thanks in advance for clarifying!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have to download, print out and complete by hand, take a copy and send it to the visa office with your passport and other supporting evidence.


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

That's great, thanks for the quick reply Joppa!


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

Gosh, when I saw your question, my heart skipped a beat! I just sent off my packet today, and for a second thought I totally missed something with that Appendix 2!


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Please could someone advise when did the latest version of the VAF4A form go up online? I completed the form online on 17th December (although haven't submitted it yet) but just want to be sure this is the latest version of the form I.e. since the December changes...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

saw87 said:


> Please could someone advise when did the latest version of the VAF4A form go up online? I completed the form online on 17th December (although haven't submitted it yet) but just want to be sure this is the latest version of the form I.e. since the December changes...


On 13th December, the day the new rules came in. If you completed the old form, UKBA will still accept it but process under the revised rules.


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Joppa. I filled it in online on 17th December so the form should be correct.


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a question regarding a question on the appendix 2 form, which I hope someone could clarify for me.

I am applying under category A as I have been with my employer for over 8.5 years and have earned over the £18,600 requirement for a number of these years. We will be submitting our application in January 2013.

Question 3.12 asks 'has your sponsor been in employment with the same employer and earning the amount, as detailed in 3.11 above, continuously for 6 months prior to the date of the application?'

So, in September 2012 my annual salary (before tax) was increased from £28,330.20 to £29,132.16. Which means the answer to 3.12 strictly speaking is no; i have only been earning the amount stated in 3.11 for 5 months prior to the application. 

Or is it that because both amounts are well over the requirement I can say yes and continue in category A?!

Confused! Please advise how I should proceed, thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

saw87 said:


> I have a question regarding a question on the appendix 2 form, which I hope someone could clarify for me.
> 
> I am applying under category A as I have been with my employer for over 8.5 years and have earned over the £18,600 requirement for a number of these years. We will be submitting our application in January 2013.
> 
> ...


Just answer Yes. You will meet the requirement. They will take the lowest pay point during the past six months and multiply by 12 to get your annual pay. If it's more than £18,600, you are ok.


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot Joppa, that's the answer I was hoping for!


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I have another question regarding appendix 2...

Question 2.8 asks 'do you intend to work in the UK'. 

We are going to answer yes to this question; my husband does intend to work in the UK however it's not needed financially (as my salary is sufficient to support both of us) but more to integrate and understand real life in the UK.

I have also explained this in my sponsorship letter and indicated which industries he's most likely to seek employment in due to his previous work experience. However will the UKBA expect us to include job adverts of suitable positions with our application? I've read of people doing this but I'm wondering is it really necessary when we are well over the financial requirement.

Your thoughts would be much appreciated!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

saw87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have another question regarding appendix 2...
> 
> ...


Answer Yes about intention to work.
No, don't include adverts and other details.


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks again Joppa!


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Today I received my latest bank statement in the post, dated 1st December - 31st December. I plan to go into the branch (Halifax) next week and ask them to print out (on letter headed paper if possible) my latest transactions and stamp and sign all the pages, for the period 1st January to date. Will this be acceptable for the UKBA?

We plan to submit our application for spouse visa online around 26th January and then submit the documents a couple of days later.

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Joppa said:


> On 13th December, the day the new rules came in. If you completed the old form, UKBA will still accept it but process under the revised rules.


Joppa - I filled in the old pdf (dated Aug) and am going to submit next week.

Do you think I should redo the application with the latest pdf (Dec)?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

saw87 said:


> Today I received my latest bank statement in the post, dated 1st December - 31st December. I plan to go into the branch (Halifax) next week and ask them to print out (on letter headed paper if possible) my latest transactions and stamp and sign all the pages, for the period 1st January to date. Will this be acceptable for the UKBA?
> 
> We plan to submit our application for spouse visa online around 26th January and then submit the documents a couple of days later.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.


There is usually no need to be so up to date with bank statement, unless your success depends on the data in the latest transactions.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

John__Q said:


> Joppa - I filled in the old pdf (dated Aug) and am going to submit next week.
> 
> Do you think I should redo the application with the latest pdf (Dec)?


Yes, you should, as there have been some rule changes on 13th December which are now current.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks - will do. Just when I thought I'd completed all the docs


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Joppa said:


> There is usually no need to be so up to date with bank statement, unless your success depends on the data in the latest transactions.


Ok thanks Joppa, I just wanted to have all documents as up to date as possible. I know the rule regarding financial information being within 28 days, I'm assuming that's calendar days from when you submit and pay online, is that correct?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, not when you submit your documents. What you've stated on your application when you applied online should correspond to what your supporting documents say.


----------



## tayab11 (Jan 7, 2013)

*spouse visa uk help vaf4a*

hey! i have filled my online application on 9th january for spouse visa for uk, but tomorrow im going to submit the application in islamabad, but someone told me, you application only stay up to 7 days to submit it, after that it gets deleted? should i fill the new online application? or the old one is fine? can you please let me know! thankyou


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Tayab11, if you submitted your online application and paid your fee on 9th Jan then that's OK.

Online applications that are not yet submitted (i.e you save it to come back to finish it later) are only saved online for 7 days. To extend it you have to login to your application and re-save. It will then be saved for another 7 days.


----------



## tayab11 (Jan 7, 2013)

thankyou


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Just answer Yes. You will meet the requirement. They will take the lowest pay point during the past six months and multiply by 12 to get your annual pay. If it's more than £18,600, you are ok.


I have a similar question as Saw87, Joppa and was wondering if you had any advice? 

I moved back from Japan in March 2012, started my job with my current employer on May 28th with an annual salary of £16,484. Myself and my Japanese fiance will be getting married in February, having the ceremony in March (in Japan) and then applying for the visa in March straight after the ceremony. We planned to meet the financial requirement via a combination of my salary and our cash savings; of which we have around £27,000-£28,000 between our accounts which we have held for the necessary 6 months. 

However, I have a slight concern. I applied for another position with my current employer in December, I was successful in the interviewing and will be starting in my new position in February. This will result in my salary rising from an annual wage of £16,484 to £20,000 per annum and a job role change; my employer will of course remain the same. 

My question is, can I still apply under category A in this circumstance or will I be forced to apply via category B, which due to having three months of the last 12 unemployed I will not meet the requirements? 

There will be no break in my employment with my employer however my job role and salary will change. One month of the payslip I plan to submit will have to be February's which will be in my new role and salary. I am getting a letter from my employer that will confirm how long I have been in employment with them and will be submitting both contract of employments with the application. 

If I can apply this way, for the question, "Has your sponsor been in employment with the same employer and earning the amount, as detailed in 3.11 above, continuously for 6 months prior to the date of the application?" which salary should I put down and for the job title and start date what should I put down?

Thanks for any advice you can give me.

P.s Just want to say this site is really helpful by the way, I have been lurking for a while reading other posts to get advice etc. and decided to join as this seems like one of the more friendly sites and definitely seems like the best place to get advice.


----------



## Panther722 (Apr 13, 2014)

Have u got you visa or did u have any problem as you forgot appendix 2 ? tks


----------



## zoray (Jan 29, 2014)

Joppa said:


> On 13th December, the day the new rules came in. If you completed the old form, UKBA will still accept it but process under the revised rules.


...


----------



## tayab11 (Jan 7, 2013)

*please helpp!!*

hey .. i need your help... my cousin is pakistani and h is the student in the china.. he is studying in china..medicine and he wants to come to the uk ... for his university holidays.. but he has hand made passport .. can he use hand made passport.. is it valid for the tourist visa,? please can someone help me out..... he wants to come here for a month.. 10th january to 10th February


----------



## vikas2003 (Nov 27, 2014)

I've a question related to VAF4A Appendix 2 - Category 3A and 3B. Can I post it to this thread? How shall I start a new thread for this?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Click top LH corner 'Post a new thread'.


----------

